# Change Opera Mini Icon to Desired One



## New (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope this was not posted earlier.
Tut With Photos
In this tutorial I am going to show you how to change the default opera mini icon to your desired one.This is really a simple hack(trick),which can be done by using our WinRar within five minutes.I found this magic when I was trying to extract some files from operamini.Thanks for my friend, who asked me to extract some file.

1.Install WinRar.If you don't have download and install it.

2.Download the latest version of Opera mini browser.

3.Search for a cool image in your comp or over web world(I have choosen XP icon

4.Resize it to 48*48 pixels and save it in .PNG format.Use any freewares to do this job.

5.Rename this to i.png

Continue Here


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 29, 2008)

HEy that's was nice but is known by me earlier, not only you can use "Opera Mini" but any type(mostly but not all) of JAR Files and change it's icon like this....anyways keep it up bro...


----------



## New (Jun 29, 2008)

I knew that it's pretty old.Thought of sharing with newbies


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice! Keep rockin!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: yes!*



Lovingoot said:


> Every little helps a mickle.----------------------------------Do you look for free wow gold? Welcome to our WoW Gold , Our links:*<links removed>*


SPAM
*REPORTED*


----------



## New (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Gigacore and MetalheadGautham


----------



## skippednote (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i tried it with  morange and it work like maakhan but when i did it with opera it showed authorization failed.
i showed the same for the original copy of the software


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool.
Thanks for your friend & too you too


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Cool G5
@ Captain Neo
Follow the procedure correctly..It will not give any error...Which version of the opera gave you the error?


 Log On To Digit At 9PM To Make The Record


----------

